# White Bass Lures - Your top fav's for jigging



## Rather-b-fishin

I thought it would be fun and helpful to others to list our current favorite white bass jigging lures and where you get them!

Here goes mine... 

1. Maltese Minnow (Char or White)- Academy

2. Jigging Slabs from the corner store down from Beacon Bay on Lake Livingston - Puke green color

3. Okiefish.com - Sooner Slabs (Bigger the better!) Also awesome for Stripers

4. Private made jigging slabs from Gander Mountain in Beamont, Tx


----------



## rlw

Thanks for the post I'm just getting back to fresh water and can use all the help I can get.


----------



## shadslinger

On Lake Livingston I have found none better than Shadslinger Slabs.
Check out our web site by the link under my signature, on the picture slide show most of the stripers and almost all of the white bass caught during the warmer months were caught on these slabs.

Two colors green and white, and two sizes, 1oz and 2oz.

Extra strong hooks and split rings that will not fail by opening up or bending out under the stress of a strong striper running.
A baked on powder coated finish that is very durable.


----------



## tbone2374

I can vote for the quality of these slabs... best I've seen made! WBF is talented.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

Thanks Shadslinger...I'm heading to your site today to pick up a few.


----------



## Gofish2day

I have about 8 now and have caught many fish on the Shadslinger slabs. You won't find a better hook anywhere. It won't break on a stiper.


----------



## lx22f/c

Shadslinger/wbf slabs i have to say are top quality. They are my first choice, everything else is just a hope and a prayer. My testament to the hooks happened on saturday i was jigging and thought i had a strike but was hung up got the boat over the top of it and started pulling and could feel what i was hung up on move. I put on my gloves and wrapped the braided line around until i pulled up a 20 lbs anchor with about 1 foot of line on it. The ss slab had one hook in the rope and i pulled up a 20 lbs of dead weight and the hook was not bent at all. Top quality for sure i think a off brand lure are fine if you want to lose fish or lures but there is a difference when it comes down to it. 




Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

If you were over the roadbed, could you please bring my anchor back to me at the fish fry?


----------



## Meadowlark

1. Hammered Slab by K.T. Lures....one side white, other chartruse....best white bass slab I've found that works on every Texas lake, works on stripers also.

2. FS-3 by WBF is excellent for stripers

3. The GunSlinger in Banana Chartreuse *http://www.roosterstackle.com/category/casting-spoons-slabs* !


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

Meadowlark said:


> 1. Hammered Slab by K.T. Lures....one side white, other chartruse....best white bass slab I've found that works on every Texas lake, works on stripers also.
> 
> 2. FS-3 by WBF is excellent for stripers
> 
> 3. The GunSlinger in Banana Chartreuse *http://www.roosterstackle.com/category/casting-spoons-slabs* !


The Gunslinger looks very similar to the slab a guy chunked over to me over at "the hump" and said, "..here try this." And sure enough my bites picked up considerably and I fished it for two years until there was no paint left on it! It always out performed every other slab I had. Hmmm... I wonder if that's the one? I've never been able to find another one like it. But the Gunslinger looks pretty darn close. Mine didn't have the red on it though.


----------



## Meadowlark

Have you ever heard of or met Mark Parker? Guides on RC, Tawok, etc. one of the top guides in Texas...the Gunslinger is the only slab he uses. It works.


----------



## browning270

first choice : shadslinger slabs getcha some you wolnt regret it. 

second would be Maltese Minnow in white or char : but when i get mine i change the hook out with a better one (like the kind thats already on SS). it doesnt take to long with a pair of split ring pliers. that makes them better but the paint still chips very fast. last me about one per good morning.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

I seem to get better bites with the heavier slabs. I think the rate of fall is very important. My lighter slabs, 1oz and under, do not perform as well on Livingston IMO. Anyone else find this to be true?


----------



## shadslinger

"2. FS-3 by WBF is excellent for stripers" Quote Meadowlark.

These are the 2OZ _Shadslinger's Striper Special Slabs_ made by Whitebassfisher.


----------



## Danny O

FS-3 is the 3 oz, no?


----------



## shadslinger

Yes, so the FS-2 is the SS SSS, so speak, yes?


----------



## shadslinger

I will have a bag of slabs for sale at the fish fry Saturday. Both sizes and both colors, BTW today they definitely wanted white over green. Usually it does not matter.


----------



## bueyescowboy

i got a couple of new lures....ones called black death...and the other is the green plague.....works wonders...i lll post pic's soon..he he he


----------



## Lonestar Proud

I like the Gunslinger and Outlaw slabs from Mitch Parkers (Rooster) , also like Johnny Stevens Ole Uglies, also like the RSR minnow shaped slabs. Banana chartruse, chartruse, white, chartruse/white, or green are my colors of choice.
There was some talk about the MP Special, that slab was made by Byron Nolan who started TNT slabs, Bryon sold out about a year ago. The Gunslinger is the same type mold and the Banana Chartruse was the color of the original MP special. Bryon used to build some very good slabs.


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

Where would one find the FS-2 & FS-3?

Thanks!


----------



## Danny O

RBF,
FS-2 is also known as Shadslinger Striper Special 2 oz jig, which you can get from Loy. 

I don't believe the FS-3 is in production at the moment. They are kind of like a Honus Wagner baseball card. There are only 50 known to exist. Don't worry because the 2oz jigs do the trick. I think my wrist would fall off after using the 3 oz.


----------



## shadslinger

Danny O said:


> RBF,
> FS-2 is also known as Shadslinger Striper Special 2 oz jig, which you can get from Loy.
> 
> I don't believe the FS-3 is in production at the moment. They are kind of like a Honus Wagner baseball card. There are only 50 known to exist. Don't worry because the 2oz jigs do the trick. I think my wrist would fall off after using the 3 oz.


In a lake with bigger stripers it would a good one I bet. 
The 2oz is all I can handle before getting jig fatigue, lol!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

AWesome, Thanks!


----------



## conk jr

http://www.google.com/search?q=road...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=629


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

I just recieved my order of Gunslingers... Very nice indeed.


----------



## Meadowlark

Rather-b-fishin said:


> I just recieved my order of Gunslingers... Very nice indeed.


What color(s) did you choose?


----------



## SetDaHook

shadslinger said:


> In a lake with bigger stripers it would a good one I bet.
> The 2oz is all I can handle before getting jig fatigue, lol!


Loy...Is your "go to" slab the 1 oz or the 2 oz?

I want to order some


----------



## pYr8

+1 I gotta get me some slabs too Loy.


----------



## shadslinger

The 2oz, it ups your chances for nabbing a striper when they come by, and it seems to catch a larger white bass.
The down side to them is wears you out, and small white bass look pretty tired when they get to the top with a 2oz lead weight, lol!


----------



## Dgeddings

I use either a 3/4oz or 1oz slap either in white or chartruse or a 1/4 oz white jig head with a pearl white grub here in OK when I'm not just using shad, for hybrids I use a 2oz slab vertically jigged


----------



## Swampus

Fished the river awhile back and slayed the WB on Road Runners 1/4oz on every cast! My son and I caught 65 in an hr and a half!---had the cooler full and a 5 gal. bucket--had to stop! Very FUN!


----------



## Rather-b-fishin

:doowapsta 

Oh yeah.... Firing things up for the upcoming WB season. Anyone have any new ideas on WB lures these days?


----------



## crappiecandy29

I make my own,They look alot like a charlie slab.


----------



## Danny O

lx22f/c said:


> Shadslinger/wbf slabs i have to say are top quality. They are my first choice, everything else is just a hope and a prayer. My testament to the hooks happened on saturday...


Yes, those hooks are strong. Just ask the ER doctor, right Danny O!!

My favorite is the CS 1 1/2 Chartreuse Hologram. It's a show stopper!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I feel fairly sure ShadSlinger sells Acrobats now, a custom mold job. Small is about an ounce, medium is about 1 & 1/3 ounce, and large is about 2 ounce. They have the same split rings and hooks as *lx22f/c* attested to earlier in this thread.


----------



## fishin_envy

crappiecandy29 said:


> I make my own,They look alot like a charlie slab.


The old Charlie Slab in 1.5 oz yellow is my all time favorite. It has put many a thousand whites and a fair number of stripers in boats, but I do love the heavy duty terminal end on the WBF slabs.


----------



## shadslinger

I have a fresh batch of Whitebassfisher slabs in my hands and I am ready to sell them.
I will be on the lake a lot this next couple of weeks weather allowing and the best time to hook up for them is about 6:30 to 7:30 in the AM at my boat in Beacon Bay Marina.
http://www.beaconbaymarinarv.com/fishingguides.html

The Mighty Red-Fin is in the first covered slip on the same side of the store/gas dock.
You can catch me again around noon when I usually come back in, catch me before I get going at the fish house and I can sell you some of these great slabs.

I have made a deal with some folks who live out of Lake Livingston range and if you live West of I 45 Pm me about getting them by mail.

They are all I use when vertical jigging with customers, which is mostly how I fish for white bass. One advantage of having very strong hooks is that you can use the hook it's self as a lever to pop the barb out of a fish's mouth without bending the hook.
My cell number is on the web site, feel free to call me early to buy some slabs.


----------

